# I Have Dog Nose Powers after 30 Years



## Alex (14/9/15)

This post really made me smile, because I can relate. 
___________________________________________________________________
I Have Dog Nose Powers after 30 Years 

submitted 4 hours ago by MiaWallaceLetsDance

Almost a month smoke free after 30 years. I have super dog nose powers.

I can seriously tell that the neighbors are cooking bacon. My ass can now show up at their door because they are ******* cooking bacon.

I use my body wash, not just to cleanse myself, but because that shit smells AMAZING!

Catsup smells like ass. I am so over that.

Fabreze sucks, it's way to strong and smells like you are trying to cover up B.O.

Coffee is just as good as before, but with a great smoky kind of aftertaste.

My dog smells like shit. Seriously, her breath and her farts make me want to puke.

Soft drinks have smells. That was a surprise.

I can smell things that have been left in my car. You may have left your soccer jersey from 5 games in may car when I was smoking and I might not have noticed.

Candles are awesome. Even the cheap ones.

After it rains, that's the bomb diggity!

I don't stink.

Anyway, stupid shit, but it gets me through another day without smoking. Thanks to all of you who have been so very nice to me. 
____________________________________________________________________________

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3kuzih/i_have_dog_nose_powers_after_30_years/

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 9 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Eequinox (14/9/15)

Alex said:


> This post really made me smile, because I can relate.
> ___________________________________________________________________
> I Have Dog Nose Powers after 30 Years
> 
> ...


I just love this and i agree about the coffee i love coffee even more now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands (14/9/15)

if i visit a smokers house i need a bath and change of clothes. my smell is better than my wife's who has always been a non smoker, except secondhand, sorry sweetie.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (14/9/15)

This is so true. My father is still a smoker, 59 years and don't want to leave the marlboro golds. Every time we watch a game of rugby in the comfort of our living room everything stinks. I can now understand why my wife moaned so much. I am now smoke free for 10 weeks, and everything smells better. Last Sunday I wear a jacket to church and on my way to the church I could still smell the old smoke on it, it is disgusting. No more smoking in my vehicle's, I can actually smell that little deodorant bottle, and wow, it smells way to strong, also something my wife complain about. She was actually right most of the times, but one thing that still smells good is my brandy with a lekker braai.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (14/9/15)

Petrus said:


> ... one thing that still smells good is my brandy with a lekker braai.


And a good vape you forgot to add!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/9/15)

Awesome story and so true

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

